
The Gondwana Link: A plan to create a 1000km corridor of bushland - sohkamyung
https://www.australiangeographic.com.au/topics/science-environment/2020/02/the-plan-to-create-a-1000km-continuous-corridor-of-bushland-known-as-the-gondwana-link/
======
scrooched_moose
See also the Great Green Wall: [https://www.greatgreenwall.org/about-great-
green-wall](https://www.greatgreenwall.org/about-great-green-wall)

The Great Green Wall is an African-led movement with an epic ambition to grow
an 8,000km natural wonder of the world across the entire width of Africa.

------
jdoliner
If you're interested in man made geography like this check out "The Slash"
between Canada and The US, similar concept:
[https://www.atlasobscura.com/places/uscanada-border-
slash](https://www.atlasobscura.com/places/uscanada-border-slash)

------
ageofwant
To fully appreciate the extent of damage agriculture has caused to the natural
landscape just have a look for yourself:
[https://www.google.com/maps/@-33.0776797,118.0602927,673042m...](https://www.google.com/maps/@-33.0776797,118.0602927,673042m/data=!3m1!1e3)

"Natural" would be the dark green edges. Less that 9% of original heath,
mallee and forest is left from what was there only 150 years ago.

------
hnruss
The article notes that the Nature Conservancy has helped them purchase lands
for the project. I’ve been a fan of that organization for a while, they do a
lot of really great environmental projects around the world. It’s nice to see
them helping out with another important one.

------
lsllc
These are precisely the kinds of projects that we, mankind should be
undertaking as penance for the trashing this planet thus far in our existence.

We must learn to live in harmony with nature not destroy it, no matter the
cost. Because if we don't, we _will_ pay the ultimate price (extinction).

------
malandrew
If one wanted to do a thru-hike of this, what fauna would one have to worry
about taking your life. My understanding is that all the crocodiles are in the
north of Australia. Are there any in the southwest of the country?

Any other animals and insects one would have to worry about?

~~~
mdeg
No crocs in southwest Australia. There are many poisonous snakes but they're
really not a worry - more scared of you than you are of them. Wear boots and
long socks if you're concerned. A lot of poisonous spiders, too, but just
shake your boots out before you put them on and you'll be right. The real
danger is heat, lack of water and remoteness. Hiking in summer is extremely
ill-advised.

The big thru-hike track in SW Australia is the Bibbulmun Track:
[https://www.bibbulmuntrack.org.au/](https://www.bibbulmuntrack.org.au/)

~~~
bufferout
Venemous. They're only poisonous if you eat them.

------
yboris
Blows my mind that in the entire article, not a single map is provided

(╯°□°)╯︵ ┻━┻

~~~
brianbreslin
^^ This. I only clicked through because I wanted to visualize where this would
be. What a missed opportunity.

~~~
saluki
I was looking too, there is a map on
[http://www.gondwanalink.org](http://www.gondwanalink.org).

~~~
tyfon
Thanks, this is much better!

